# Cool machines we wish we could get!



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We've got some realy great machines here in the U.S. and Canada, but there's no denying that other countries outside North America get a lot of snow, and have some machines for handling it that we here just plain drool over and wish we could get.

So, knowing that once you get on something like Youtube, you just can't stop, or for those auction and sale site finds from elsewhere, as a break from moving snow and fixing stuff, post 'em up here for our viewing pleasure.

Here's a couple from Japan where they obviously get a lot of snow and have some really cool machines for handling it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Those are sure some neat machines but I'm *very* happy I don't have to deal with all that snow. Thanks for the vids.


----------



## OldAriensRuleNewEngland (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow the height of that bucket in that first video was very impressive. Just eating it up.

Wonder what that little colorful bag contains hanging from the back of the machine in front of the operator....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Those are sure some neat machines but I'm *very* happy I don't have to deal with all that snow. Thanks for the vids.


I agree with joe


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

OldAriensRuleNewEngland said:


> Wow the height of that bucket in that first video was very impressive. Just eating it up.
> 
> Wonder what that little colorful bag contains hanging from the back of the machine in front of the operator....


The bag probably contains snacks and some type of beverage. I'm thinking some Bonito flakes and to drink, Suntory Bikkle or Skal Premium Mango soda.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Would love to have the yanmar. Hope I never have enough snow here to warrant having one.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

+1 on the bag containing the guy's lunch / snacks / etc.

I really liked the headlight aimed where the chute is throwing so he can see what he is burying.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Cost of those Blowers would be like buying a car, and where does one keep it? I am guessing it would need at least 1 ft. or more to blow.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice thread. 

Value added info poast: first vid, 44hp Fujii diesel, second, Yanmar 15hp diesel.

They'll happily deal with even a few inches, which can be erased Very Quickly.

Look Ma, no hands:






And the incredible Yanmar 4440, pictured in my intro thread:






Turbo'd:











Ooo-haa.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool operators panel on that Yanmar 4440. I guess I could figure it out, but I'm kinda use to the rabbit and turtle symbols we use over here in North America.
I usually set it to rabbit for the deep stuff.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish I could buy a cool machine like geno's


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

This one's nice.


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

OldAriensRuleNewEngland said:


> Wow the height of that bucket in that first video was very impressive. Just eating it up.
> 
> Wonder what that little colorful bag contains hanging from the back of the machine in front of the operator....



now that's the doting wife packing the lunch in grammy's wool bag- Couple tall Sapporo's I'd reckon, nice and cold when the jobs done!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

All these machines are missing a cab. Especially that 4440, the size of those tracks could easily handle the weight of an operator. Could even put a 12v tea/coffee pot in it.

I'm a former US Army tanker, and those things impress me. But why walk when you could ride in a mid sized tractor with a hydro unit?

Especially when you know that you are dealing with the amounts that are presented. Why?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Honda now offers a counter-rotating auger setup, here in the Motherland.










Far out...

Honda HSS760n(JX)


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've seen that on the Honda Worldwide site and asked it they'd be coming to North America, but alas, no. I would imagine that those would chew through EOD stuff pretty well and help keep the auger from climbing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would be nice it worked to keep it from climbing. I think I'd want to make sure it made it a couple years out there in the real world to prove itself as it just looks expensive to repair if it goes. I'm sure they tested the heck out of it but ...


I'm guessing they stole that idea and the engineering from Volvo (Penta). :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, according to what they say on their worldwide site it supposedly has been used since 2013 on the snowblowers and it was adapted from their tillers they use it on.

Honda Worldwide | Power Products - Snow Throwers

Honda Worldwide | Power Products - Tillers


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I watched just about all of these videos and what I learned and noticed is that they are great videos to show that you do have to move SLOWLY with the machine to handle all of the snow going in to the machine. Unreal what they take in and how far they throw. Amazing.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It's no secret that I'm a fan of the Japan machines, but Belgum made ELIET's have some very nice features.
http://www.elietmachines.com/download_pdf.php?downloadid=164


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

That's pretty slick, arrrr. Wonder what they go for...

Hadn't seen that counter-spin Honda until last night, ran across one while trolling the auctions.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow,Eliet has an impressive line of machinery!

Eliet Machines | Home
Eliet Machines | Products

I'd never heard of them that I paid attention to before you brought them up dbert. Then while looking over their web page realized that I had seen one of their chipper/shredders on Craig's List somewhere and thought it was a very different looking machine, but didn't bother to look it up. Turns out it was near Peoria, IL not too far from where I'm from.

Eliet Major 4s 9hp honda chipper shredder 46.5 hrs 2011


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why yes they do.
I'm liking the "Hot Spot". 

*ELIET HOT SPOT*

When the mercury dips beneath the freezing point, and there is furthermore a biting wind-chill that makes it even colder, one of the significant assets of the Snowbob proves its full worth and value. The Snowbob has been provided with a operator heating system : ELIET Hot SpotTM
The motor of the machine is completely built into the housing. The cool air that keeps the motor and the transmission at the optimal operating temperature is likewise being redirected inside the machine so that the now warmed air is channelled into the operator's direction. Via a large grating at the rear of the machine, this warm air is blown onto his lower body, while a small grating above and at the side of the control dash board also directs this flow of warm air onto his hands. Likewise, the handles of the machines are warmed by the same hot air flow.
Professional operators that have to use the machine on a daily basis are very appreciative of this extra touch.



Eliet Snowbob 8014T


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I need to credit member Big Ed for pointing out the Eliet's to me. He brought them up during my replacement track search. 

Knowing there are chipper/shredders here in North America (thanks Bruce) makes one wonder if any snowblowers have made the trip across the pond. They have an office in Pittsburgh. Like YR said, I wonder how much they go for.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

*Pricing*

Did some quick research in attempt to find pricing for Eliet snowblowers.
Found an importer in the UK with pricing listed in pounds sterling, *£*.
*Hang on to your hats gentlemen*.
I used xe.com to convert currency. XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority
I think we can begin to understand the relative values of these machine after doing the conversions. It may not exactly be what you would pay for these machines in the US, but it does give you a good idea of the rather large wallet you would need to purchase one. Remember currency rates float and change daily with business, financial, and political events, so this pricing is not absolute and not fixed in stone.
Note the ultra slow working ground speeds of either machine.

Two variations are listed by the UK importer.
http://www.thompsonsgroundcare.co.uk/images/attachments/PSD_Full_Product_Price_List_2015_4.pdf

They are: 
*ELIET SNOWBOB 8014T* 
Model # _MA 023 043 440_ (14hp Subaru EX40 ES Electric auger lift): £7,184.00 UK Retail; *£8,620.80* INCL. VAT (Value Added Tax) = *$12,791.11*

Model # _MA 023 041 440_ (14hp Subaru EX40 ES Hydraulic auger lift): £7,046.88 UK Retail; *£8,456.26* INCL. VAT (Value Added Tax) = *$12,546.98*

*ELIET SNOWBOB 9018T	*
Model # _MA 023 020 113_ (18hp B&S Vanguard ES ): £10,296.88 UK Retail; *£12,356.26* INCL. VAT (Value Added Tax) = *$18,333.60*


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Most of the expense has to be in the motive/traction device.

So, there must be an advantage having the motive/traction device integrated with the snowblower device in a unit that big, but I can't think of it.

It just seems to me that beyond a certain blower size, a garden tractor with chains wheel weights and separate/detachable pto blower, or an ATV/UTV with chains and a separate/detachable engine-powered blower, or a zeroturn mower converted to tracks with separate/detachable blower (a la *hsblowersfan*'s forthcoming project) has to be the way to go. 

That way, you can use the motive/traction device (tractor, ATV/UTV, zeroturn) in the Summer for other stuff.

I will let you know once I get the Kimpex 48" hooked up to the Polaris Ranger 6x6 UTV.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Prices somewhat comparable to similarly sized machines here then... suppose that makes sense.

Be interesting to see how those support wheels are set up, doesn't seem to be a better image around...

Thanks for looking that up ztnoo. ccasion14:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I luv these massive machines, but does Japan really get that much more snow compared to us? How do we clear these heavy snow falls in the USA and Can? I don't get it...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

For that kind of money, I might consider:


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

I found a US company that has an Eliet blower listed, with pricing. 
Denver, CO & Atwood KS.
http://www.beavervalleysupply.com/index.htm

http://www.beavervalleysupply.com/sectionb/elietsb.htm
Quoted price is going on three years old: 1/30/13 
ELMA023020113 Snowbob 9018T, Vanguard 18hp, 2 cylinder, 570cc, electric start 772 lbs. *$15,750*















A 1G increase per year sounds about right for specialized, limited production, single use, seasonal equipment.
:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Err... is this the part of the thread where we evaluate the needs and or judgement of those in countries we've never lived in, or perhaps even visited...?

If so Friends, then this is the part I don't like.

Briefly, there's many in Japan with need for a large blower but not grass-cutting equipment, vice-versa as well. Different infrastructure, different lay of the land, different lifestyle... different requirements.

As to how much it can snow, you've all seen the pictures posted of those large blowers churning through the stuff. And with the 'Sea of Japan' effect (like 'lake effect') it can just keep coming. So... yeah.

 So can we keep this to what the title says? ccasion14:

Respectfully/Ronin


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

E350 said:


> Most of the expense has to be in the motive/traction device.
> 
> So, there must be an advantage having the motive/traction device integrated with the snowblower device in a unit that big, but I can't think of it.


No like or dislike, only desire for knowledge. My understanding of traditional *rōnin* is that you share but are apart from the culture/establishment/hierarchy. 

So, you would be the best person to bring that knowledge to us of different needs/cultures, etc. No?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> For that kind of money, I might consider:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa6wFQikSWE


Or maybe one of this.......???


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

True, that decision might require a few test drives, before I made my mind up.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

E350 said:


> No like or dislike, only desire for knowledge. My understanding of traditional *rōnin* is that you share but are apart from the culture/establishment/hierarchy.
> 
> So, you would be the best person to bring that knowledge to us of different needs/cultures, etc. No?


Best person...? Dunno about that.  Right on, on the ronin thing... been one most of my life. Guess that's another thread.

Forgive me if I misunderstood, or read too much into a couple of posts. My Bad/apologies. :icon-bow: ccasion14:


That Mudd-Ox looks like a lot of fun, snow or not...


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Interesting thread on machines I hope I will never need! Everytime I see a video of those Yanmar machines working I have to just watch it in awe! Very slick design for sure. I have seen a few of the Toro Groundskeeper ones in schools and whatnot - but they must be a real pain to do the conversions back and forth? I know they are expensive as a mower - so I am willing to bet they are about double with the blower set up then?


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> snip
> 
> Honda HSS760n(JX)


Around $3500


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

*Counter rotating:*



Terrance said:


> Around $3500


The cross auger is awesome. It also has an icon for heated grips on the first page.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

The cross auger looks like it could cut a tree down!
It would definitely shred the family dog if he had the bad fortune to encounter it....
Yikes!!!
hmy:


----------

